# Ufficiale: Mourinho alla Roma



## Solo (4 Maggio 2021)

Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.

*La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.

Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l&#8217;ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L&#8217;incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l&#8217;incarico e non vedo l&#8217;ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!&#8221;.*


----------



## Solo (4 Maggio 2021)

Pazzesco.

Ma a questo punto Sarri dobbiamo prenderlo noi.


----------



## Gamma (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Non me l'aspettavo minimamente.
Ha anche un bell'ingaggio Mourinho.

Dobbiamo prendere anche noi un allenatore top, si stanno attrezzando tutte le rivali.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Incredibile,stavo proprio leggendo il topic del biennale a Sarri adesso. 

Non me lo aspettavo proprio. Può essere il nome che mette d'accordo tutti, un Allegri di riserva, che era il nome che volevano i tifosi. 

A sto punto Sarri o torna in Inghilterra o lo prendiamo noi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2021)

Prendiamo Sarri, subito! Per la Roma potrebbe essere un colpaccio (la Roma ha tanto bisogno più che di un allenatore, di uno che trasmetta la mentalità vincente come lo è o era Mourinho), oppure un gran pacco visto che negli ultimi anni non ha fatto chissà cosa.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (4 Maggio 2021)

Buon per le altre.
Mourinho è finitissimo.

Ora noi dobbiamo prendere Sarri


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Pazzesco


----------



## sacchino (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Per la Roma è un bel salto.........all'indietro.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Maggio 2021)

Il Milan, come dico da mesi, sarà completamente immobile.
Champions o non Champions. Il cleb più immobilizzato al mondo.
Oh, Elliott fa quello che vuole ci mancherebbe, ma non c’è manco la volontà di competere per la Champions come Napoli e Roma, basti vedere la nostra campagna di rafforzamento 2020 (Hauge, Tonali).

Con Mourinho ci si divertirà, perché farà casino con tutto e tutti.
È l’uomo perfetto per la Roma.. può proteggere un ambiente malsano da mille critiche, sarà gasato come non mai ed azzardo che farà pure bene.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Maggio 2021)

che botto


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Colpo a sorpresa.

Mi aspettavo tanto da lui al Tottenham, invece ha deluso in modo totale.

Direi che la Roma è la sua ultima chance prima del campionato cinese.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Maggio 2021)

Ma Sarri?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Maggio 2021)

Spettacolo


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Strano che tutti stanno lavorando sul tecnico e poi faranno il mercato mentre noi siamo gli unici fessi che ancora pensiamo di andare avanti con Pinoli e programmiamo il mercato per lui che poi esonereremo a novembre quando proseguiremo la falsa riga di questo 2021 penoso...

L'anno prossimo ce la giochiamo col sassuolo


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Mourinho (comunque bollito, o almeno sembra) e Conte sono gli unici due allenatori che potrebbero vincere qualcosa con la Rometta. Occhio.

I Friedkin fanno sul serio. Mourinho è uno che costa una tombola. Questa dimostra che vogliono fare le cose in grande.

Gli unici che dormono, come sempre, siamo noi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Continua la parabola discendente di Mou


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Il portoghese è di tutt'altro livello rispetto agli allenatori che abbiamo avuto in questi anni dopo l'addio di Allegri, ma, l'impressione che ho io, è che sia finito: non è mai stato fenomenale a livello tattico, la sua forza è sempre stata la carica che dà ai calciatori e lo scudo protettivo che crea attorno alla squadra. Anche da questo punto di vista, però, mi sembra in netta fase calante. 
Adesso tocca a noi approfittare della situazione e portarci a casa Sarri, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2328084 ha scritto:


> Strano che tutti stanno lavorando sul tecnico e poi faranno il mercato mentre noi siamo gli unici fessi che ancora pensiamo di andare avanti con Pinoli e programmiamo il mercato per lui che poi esonereremo a novembre quando proseguiremo la falsa riga di questo 2021 penoso...
> 
> L'anno prossimo ce la giochiamo col sassuolo



Noi ancora non abbiamo provveduto agli eventuali rinnovi, società completamente allo sbando.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Pazzesco ormai pure loro si possono permettere allenatori del genere


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2021)

Non esistono parole.
In premier sarà bollito, ma per il calcio preistorico della serie A è ancora avanguardia.
Noi prendiamo lezioni di ambizione pure dalla Roma. Ora vediamo di lasciarci scappare pure Sarri...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



per fortuna che avevano gia preso sarri


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2328090 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco ormai pure loro si possono permettere allenatori del genere



No ma noi invece nemmeno spalletti, nemmeno sarri..noi dobbiamo accontentarci di giampollo e pinoli..

la verità è che i tecnici se li chiami e li paghi vengono..ma noi viviamo nel mito di sacchi preso dal Parma...


----------



## smallball (4 Maggio 2021)

A livello motivazionale un salto pazzesco


----------



## Teddy (4 Maggio 2021)

Quando inizieremo anche noi ad investire seriamente nell'allenatore, allora forse torneremo dove ci spetta.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2021)

A meno che non facciamo una svolta improvvisa anche noi, l'anno prossimo potremo già dire addio al quarto posto in su. Sveglia società!


----------



## overlord (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328080 ha scritto:


> Colpo a sorpresa.
> 
> Mi aspettavo tanto da lui al Tottenham, invece ha deluso in modo totale.
> 
> Direi che la Roma è la sua ultima chance prima del campionato cinese.



Per me la carriera di Mourinho finisce qui.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Colpo da maestro dei Friedkin, anche a livello di immagine e di comunicazione. Hanno mandato subito lo scudetto di traverso agli interisti, prendendo il loro Dio.

Complimenti a loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Vedere in Serie A, Conte, Mourinho e Allegri.. è forse una cosa positiva per il campionato ormai sempre più al collasso. Per noi invece..


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2021)

Teddy;2328100 ha scritto:


> Quando inizieremo anche noi ad investire seriamente nell'allenatore, allora forse torneremo dove ci spetta.



Marotta l'altro giorno su Sky ha detto una cosa sacrosanta: "Preferisco investire di più su un grande allenatore e prendere un giocatore in meno che fare il contrario". Ed ha ragione.


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Maggio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2328072 ha scritto:


> Buon per le altre.
> Mourinho è finitissimo.
> 
> Ora noi dobbiamo prendere Sarri



Non lo so se è finitissimo, però aspetterei a disperarmi da milanista. Il Mourinho di oggi non è garanzia di un bel niente.

Mi sarei preoccupato di più con Sarri.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328106 ha scritto:


> Colpo da maestro dei Friedkin, anche a livello di immagine e di comunicazione. Hanno mandato subito lo scudetto di traverso agli interisti, prendendo il loro Dio.
> 
> Complimenti a loro.



Noi oltre ai cinesi sbagliato abbiamo preso anche gli americani sbagliati.. santo dio si sono presentati con Giamburrasca maddona mia


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2328109 ha scritto:


> Marotta l'altro giorno su Sky ha detto una cosa sacrosanta: "Preferisco investire di più su un grande allenatore e prendere un giocatore in meno che fare il contrario". Ed ha ragione.



Marotta è un AD pagato per portare risultati e vincere. Non propaganda mondialista e studios.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2328108 ha scritto:


> Vedere in Serie A, Conte, Mourinho e Allegri.. è forse una cosa positiva per il campionato ormai sempre più al collasso. Per noi invece..



Stavo scrivendo lo stesso messaggio ahahahhahaha

Conte, Mourinho e Allegri è roba da alta Serie A. Beati loro.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2328108 ha scritto:


> Vedere in Serie A, Conte, Mourinho e Allegri.. è forse una cosa positiva per il campionato ormai sempre più al collasso. Per noi invece..



In realtà è il contrario.
È il vecchio che avanza.

Ma come ho già scritto ci sarà da divertirsi... e azzardo che Mou farà bene!


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Maggio 2021)

Di sicuro è un ottimo test per capire fino a che punto conta l'allenatore.
Perché la Roma è sempre la Roma.

Altrimenti pure l'Everton con Ancelotti sarebbe ai vertici. E invece no, è sempre l'Everton.

Qualcuno dirà che Ancelotti è finito...e allora Mourinho?

Io dico: se lo prendessero pure.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Sapete quanto prendeva Mourinho al Tottenham? 17,5 mln di euro netti a stagione. 

Questi americani hanno fatto un colpo pazzesco. Occhio che puntano a vincere sul serio.


----------



## overlord (4 Maggio 2021)

La verità è che è un colpo solo di immagine. Mourinho non lo voleva più nemmeno sua madre non a caso tutte le big europee ne stanno alla larga.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2021)

A sensazione, a breve tornerà anche Totti in dirigenza secondo me.


----------



## Tsitsipas (4 Maggio 2021)

sono scioccato da 20 minuti


----------



## First93 (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Hanno aspettato che la loro stagione fosse finita per sferrare il colpo a sorpresa, ci sta tutto. Noi siamo in un momento molto delicato ed è giusto non prendere decisioni adesso, speriamo però di non rimanere immobili quest'estate, altrimenti tra juve, inter, atalanta e roma la champions la torneremo a vedere tra dieci anni (senza contare napoli e lazio eh).


----------



## Tsitsipas (4 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2328118 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro è un *ottimo test per capire fino a che punto conta l'allenatore.*
> Perché la Roma è sempre la Roma.
> 
> Altrimenti pure l'Everton con Ancelotti sarebbe ai vertici. E invece no, è sempre l'Everton.
> ...



eheeheh questo si disse quando il Cagliari prese Trapattoni. e ovviamente finì male

Mourinho lo vedo assai bollito ma questa operazione fa capire che gli americani sono pieni di soldi. è un bel messaggio. ovviamente a roma fanno i caroselli.


----------



## Simo98 (4 Maggio 2021)

L'inter ormai è al top
La Juve tornerà 
Il Napoli senza la marea di infortuni avrebbe fatto ben altra stagione, e la prossima stagione potrà solo rinforzarsi
La Roma sembra avviata ad un bel progetto e ha preso un allenatore top
L'Atalanta finchè resta Gasperini sarà sempre una seccatura 
La Lazio non si sa ma difficilmente smantellano, e da centrocampo in su sono forti
Il Milan ha confermato Pioli

Prossima stagione le prime 7 sono tutte di alto livello
... o forse qualcuna perderà definitivamente il treno (chissà chi)


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2021)

Ci ripetano ancora la scusa che senza Champions non possiamo spendere. La Rometta al terzo anno senza, si permette José Mourinho. Noi ancora appresso ai mediocri


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2021)

al di la di tutto, sono contento che Mourinho torna in serie A, un personaggio che fa divertire con le sue uscite. Me lo vedo già a battibeccare con Conte


----------



## Teddy (4 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2328109 ha scritto:


> Marotta l'altro giorno su Sky ha detto una cosa sacrosanta: "Preferisco investire di più su un grande allenatore e prendere un giocatore in meno che fare il contrario". Ed ha ragione.



E l'Inter ne è l'esempio più lampante. Nelle ultime 10 stagioni la loro esclusione dalla CL ha coinciso, stranamente, con gestioni di allenatori mediocri: Stramaccioni, Mazzarri, Pioli e De Boer.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Sentite Teleradiostereo in streaming. Stanno facendo i fuochi d'artificio

Beati loro...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328141 ha scritto:


> Sentite Teleradiostereo in streaming. Stanno facendo i fuochi d'artificio
> 
> Beati loro...



Su Radio Radio già parlano di campagna acquisti in grande stile.


----------



## Zenos (4 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2328108 ha scritto:


> Vedere in Serie A, Conte, Mourinho e Allegri.. è forse una cosa positiva per il campionato ormai sempre più al collasso. Per noi invece..



Noi abbiamo il mr dei cartelli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2021)

Juve --> Allegri
Inter --> Conte
Roma --> Mourinho
Lazio--> Inzaghi
Napoli --> ?
Fiorentina --> Sarri?
Milan --> Pinoli


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328120 ha scritto:


> Sapete quanto prendeva Mourinho al Tottenham? 17,5 mln di euro netti a stagione.
> 
> Questi americani hanno fatto un colpo pazzesco. Occhio che puntano a vincere sul serio.



bisogna vedere quanto prendera ora alla Roma, non credo possano permettersi di dare quello stipendio


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2021)

L'allenatore più sopravvalutato degli ultimi 15 anni. Contenti loro.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328141 ha scritto:


> Sentite Teleradiostereo in streaming. Stanno facendo i fuochi d'artificio
> 
> Beati loro...



Minimo gli avranno garantito 2-3 giocatori di livello.
E noi prepariamoci ad essere stuprati da tutti...pazzesco. 
Ehhhh ma il fpffff....noi Gattuso, Giampaolo e pioli. Uno più scarso dell'altro.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2328142 ha scritto:


> Su Radio Radio già parlano di campagna acquisti in grande stile.



Quello sicuro. Mourinho non viene a spippettarsi sulla squadra più giovane d'Europa


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Maggio 2021)

Tutti chiedete sarri.. ma siete sicuri? ok il buon gioco (solo se ha certi giocatori), ma non è un vincente ..


----------



## gabri65 (4 Maggio 2021)

Noi abbiamo una proprietà che pensa a investire in Twitta e tiene un AD per i manifesti della comunicazione, e che fa magliette BLM-style.

Spot the difference.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.



Ribadisco che per me a livello tattico è bollito, ma per una squadra come la Roma che non sa cosa vuol dire vincere (manco a briscola) può essere un colpo davvero importante. E, come già detto da altri, certifica che i Friedkin non sono venuti qui a fare i clown.
A questo punto vediamo che fine fa Sarri (e soprattutto che fine fa Pioli...)


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2328146 ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere quanto prendera ora alla Roma, non credo possano permettersi di dare quello stipendio



Almeno 10 glieli daranno.

Fantascienza per noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2328118 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro è un ottimo test per capire fino a che punto conta l'allenatore.
> Perché la Roma è sempre la Roma.
> 
> Altrimenti pure l'Everton con Ancelotti sarebbe ai vertici. E invece no, è sempre l'Everton.
> ...



Tanto è sempre cosi: per i tifosi conta il nome.

Tra Conte che arrivo all'Inter e Mourinho che arriva alla Roma c'è una abisso, ma bisogna seguire il calcio internazionale e non tutti lo fanno.

Quindi si guarda al nome e ci si masturba in compagnia festeggiando.

Curioso di vedere Mou. Personaggio sempre simpatico che farà divertire. Ma soprattutto sono curioso di vedere la Roma dove sarà a primavera prossima...


----------



## addox (4 Maggio 2021)

Questo è un messaggio molto chiaro delle pontenzialità economica e ambizioni della nuova proprietà della Roma.


----------



## varvez (4 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2328150 ha scritto:


> Tutti chiedete sarri.. ma siete sicuri? ok il buon gioco (solo se ha certi giocatori), ma non è un vincente ..



1 scudetto
1 EL

Si, è un perdente.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328155 ha scritto:


> Tanto è sempre cosi: per i tifosi conta il nome.
> 
> Tra Conte che arrivo all'Inter e Mourinho che arriva alla Roma c'è una abisso, ma bisogna seguire il calcio internazionale e non tutti lo fanno.
> 
> ...



Ci si masturbava anche quando Conte arrivò all'Inda

"Farà la fine di Lippi" diceva il 90% dei milanisti.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328153 ha scritto:


> Almeno 10 glieli daranno.
> 
> Fantascienza per noi.



Primo anno della nuova proprietà e subito Mourinho.
3 anni di Elliot e da Gattuso a pioli.
La differenza è tutta qui.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

*La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.*


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Maggio 2021)

varvez;2328157 ha scritto:


> 1 scudetto
> 1 EL
> 
> Si, è un perdente.



lo scudetto alla juve con cr7 e con le altre imbarazzanti, la coppa uefa con willian hazard higuain


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

*Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l&#8217;ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L&#8217;incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l&#8217;incarico e non vedo l&#8217;ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!&#8221;.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Maggio 2021)

Noi continueremo con Padre Pioli.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2328144 ha scritto:


> Juve --> Allegri
> Inter --> Conte
> Roma --> Mourinho
> Lazio--> Inzaghi
> ...


Orrore! Lasciare andare Sarri alla Fiorentina vuol dire proprio malafede, in pieno stile Berlusconi-Galliani negli ultimi anni.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



Questi avrebbero ancora una semifinale di ritorno da giocare. Hanno già voltato pagina.

Noi staremmo a ringraziare ancora Pioli per aver portato la squadra più giovane della via Lattea in semifinale di Europa League.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2328169 ha scritto:


> Orrore! Lasciare andare Sarri alla Fiorentina vuol dire proprio malafede, in pieno stile Berlusconi-Galliani negli ultimi anni.



Tanto i burattinai sono sempre quelli.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Maggio 2021)

Anche per me è un colpaccio, al di là del fatto che negli ultimi anni Mourinho non ha ottenuto risultati all'altezza.
Ma in una piazza come Roma uno come lui può fare da parafulmine e catalizzare le critiche di radio e tifosi, con i giocatori che sarebbero più liberi mentalmente e potrebbero rendere più di quanto farebbero.
Per me farà molto bene.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Maggio 2021)

Dopo aver beccati i cinesi sbagliati, abbiamo beccato anche gli americani sbagliati.


----------



## varvez (4 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2328163 ha scritto:


> lo scudetto alla juve con cr7 e con le altre imbarazzanti, la coppa uefa con willian hazard higuain



Eh, quindi Carletto con Sheva, Kaka, Maldini, Nesta...

Che vuol dire? Se uno ha vinto ha vinto, a differenza di altri tecnici che abbiamo (avuto)


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

*Io vi ricordo questo... )* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-grande-stima-di-maldini-per-fonseca-vt100471.html


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328159 ha scritto:


> Ci si masturbava anche quando Conte arrivò all'Inda
> 
> "Farà la fine di Lippi" diceva il 90% dei milanisti.



Questo non lo ricordo. Io di sicuro no.

Conte è arrivato all'Inter dopo anni di successi. I dubbi su Conte riguardano la tenuta del gruppo sul lungo periodo perchè dopo un po' litiga con metà spogliatoio. Mourinho è ormai diverse stagione che non ne azzecca una.

Poi comunque conta la squadra che faranno, l'allenatore conta quanto il due di briscola.

Se gli prendono Lukaku Hakimi Eriksen e Barella allora è un altro discorso.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2328174 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver beccati i cinesi sbagliati, abbiamo beccato anche gli americani sbagliati.



Il problema è sempre lo stesso: chi c'è dietro i cinesi e gli americani fake.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328177 ha scritto:


> Questo non lo ricordo. Io di sicuro no.
> 
> Conte è arrivato all'Inter dopo anni di successi. Mourinho è ormai diverse stagione che non ne azzecca una.
> 
> ...



Un grande allenatore è la prima cosa a cui un dirigente ambizioso pensa. 

Altrimenti, anche Ammazzalorso avrebbe vinto campionati e Champions.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Maggio 2021)

SPero solo faccia la fine di Ancelotti al Napoli.
Ormai ci resta solo che gufare contro.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328179 ha scritto:


> Un grande allenatore è la prima cosa a cui un dirigente ambizioso pensa.
> 
> Altrimenti, anche Ammazzalorso avrebbe vinto campionati e Champions.



Vedremo, si ci sta. Se dopo Mourinho seguiranno grandi giocatori allora il discorso cambia. Altrimenti pure lui farà la fine di tutti gli allenatori della Roma.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2021)

Mi sa che l'anno prossimo faremo peggio di quest'anno (e con quest'anno conto 5°/6° posto)

Allegri Juventus
Conte Inter
Spalletti Napoli
Mourinho Roma

Pioli Milan

ma dove vogliamo andare??


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328182 ha scritto:


> Vedremo, si ci sta. Se dopo Mourinho seguiranno grandi giocatori allora il discorso cambia. Altrimenti pure lui farà la fine di tutti gli allenatori della Roma.



Non penso che Mourinho abbia accettato la proposta della Roma senza adeguate assicurazioni sul mercato.


----------



## Route66 (4 Maggio 2021)

Il Mourinho lontano dal calcio italiano era ed è un personaggio che mi sta anche simpatico ma personalmente lo ritengo un allenatore bollito da un bel pezzo e rimango basito di come quest'uomo riesca a circuire dei dirigenti idioti e farsi riempire di soldi in quel modo passando da un flop all'atro ed aumentando ogni volta il suo ingaggio(e facendo spendere alle società una montagna di soldi per i suoi acquisti!).
I geni del Tottenham sono riusciti a fargli un contrattino da 15 mln di sterline fino al 2023.
La pensione se l'è assicurata anche stavolta....


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



.


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



Incredibile! Detto questo, farsi sorpassare pure dalla Roma, sarebbe inaccettabile... pretendo in estate uno trà Sarri o Spalletti. Sarebbe veramente durà tenere Pinoli anche il prossimo anno. Rispetto Pinoli per il lavoro svolto, ma non può essere lui l'allenatore del Milan a lungo termine.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2021)

Andrea89;2328186 ha scritto:


> Non penso che Mourinho abbia accettato la proposta della Roma senza adeguate assicurazioni sul mercato.



Si diceva anche di Ancelotti al Napoli.

Vedremo.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l&#8217;ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L&#8217;incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l&#8217;incarico e non vedo l&#8217;ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!&#8221;.*




E' molto probabile che vada male. Ma mai dire mai.

Il punto è però che almeno i Friedkin ci provano. Hanno capito in poco tempo che si deve partire da un allenatore serio, altrimenti avrebbero scelto il De Zerbi o lo Juric di turno.

Invece già dai nomi che circolavano, Spalletti, Sarri, Allegri, si era capito che puntavano in alto.

Noi con allenatori come quei tre liberi stiamo ancora dietro al Pioli di turno, al progetto ciofani ed alle minchiate politicamente corrette dell'attivista Gazidis.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Si può discutere, per carità, ma hanno preso un allenatore che ha vinto ben 25 (VENTICINQUE) titoli in carriera. Fate la somma, complessiva, dei titoli vinti dagli allenatore che abbiamo ingaggiato noi negli ultimi anni...


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2021)

Sapete qual è la cosa buffa e triste? Che noi dopo pioli ci affideremo all'ennesimo mediocre tipo de zerbi, Shevchenko, Pirlo, Fonseca, Gattuso o peggio ancora a qualcuno del mondo arsenal tipo Emery.

La Roma che non gioca la Champions da 2-3 anni ed è messa peggio di noi prende Mourinho.
Ma va bene, purtroppo senza una curva che non si fa portavoce non ci si può fare niente.
Ricapitolando, l'anno prossimo dovremmo gufare per il 4 posto tre tra Napoli, atalanta, Roma, Lazio.
Un grande progetto virtuoso il nostro...sisi.


----------



## TheZio (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



Qualcuno mi può spiegare perché davvero non capisco...
- La Roma ha avuto un disavanzo di bilancio di 200 e oltre mln;
- Non partecipa alla CL dal 2018/2019;
- Non parteciperà nemmeno alla prossima CL;
- Negli ultimi anni ha ingaggiato gente come Pedro, Mkhitaryan e Pastore (lasciamo stare come si sono comportati ma pensiamo agli stipendi);
- Ha ingaggi netti superiori ai nostri di circa 20 mln.

Però loro si permettono Mourinho e noi andiamo in difficoltà a riscattare Tomori...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2021)

Elliot rilancia con Ganz nuovo allenatore. L' ad Gazidis "Al Milan portiamo in alto i valori dell'inclusione, Maurizio Ganz dopo una esperienza con il Milan Women, saprà portare un bagaglio di esperienza unica anche nel calcio maschile"


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Maggio 2021)

TheZio;2328199 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi può spiegare perché davvero non capisco...
> - La Roma ha avuto un disavanzo di bilancio di 200 e oltre mln;
> - Non partecipa alla CL dal 2018/2019;
> - Non parteciperà nemmeno alla prossima CL;
> ...



Semplice,perché da noi non è cambiato nulla negli ultimi anni nonostante le pantomime varie.


----------



## TheZio (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328191 ha scritto:


> Si diceva anche di Ancelotti al Napoli.
> 
> Vedremo.



Ancelotti non ha legato con l'ambiente, ma pensa agli acquisti del Napoli degli ultimi anni (Manolas, Lozano, Oshimen).. Senza contare a tutti quelli che sono riusciti a non vendere (Insigne, Ruiz, Koulibaly)..
Il progetto Napoli esiste.. Magari ha solo bisogno del manico giusto..


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo almeno, che il Napoli non riprende Sarri o Spalletti. Questi due dobbiamo prenderli noi, uno o l'altro. Altrimenti prossimo anno di nuovo ciao champions... già è dura, ora Mou alla Roma, e poi occhio al Napoli come dicevo prima. No Pinoli non può essere l'allenatore del Milan a lungo termine come dicevo prima, rispetto Pinoli, ma non si può andare avanti in questo modo, siamo ancora aggrappati ai rinnovi, dormita pura.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

TheZio;2328199 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi può spiegare perché davvero non capisco...
> - La Roma ha avuto un disavanzo di bilancio di 200 e oltre mln;
> - Non partecipa alla CL dal 2018/2019;
> - Non parteciperà nemmeno alla prossima CL;
> ...



Lasciate perdere i bilanci. Solo i milanisti parlano e si preoccupano di bilanci. E' il nuovo sport che vi hanno messo in testa. 

Gli altri se ne fregano dei bilanci. Continuano ad investire ed a vincere. Ora va in moda il bilancioh! dei gobbi. Ma state sicuri che a giugno prenderanno un super top pure loro.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328194 ha scritto:


> Si può discutere, per carità, ma hanno preso un allenatore che ha vinto ben 25 (VENTICINQUE) titoli in carriera. Fate la somma, complessiva, dei titoli vinti dagli allenatore che abbiamo ingaggiato noi negli ultimi anni...




Tra l'altro Mourinho alla Roma smonta le fandonie dei fan boy di Elliott e Gazidis secondo cui certi allenatori e certi giocatori non possiamo permetterceli perché da noi non verrebbero (pluricit.)

Beh se non spendi, se non sei ambizioso è chiaro che nemmeno ci provi e quindi vai sui mediomen che falliscono, li ricambi con altri mediomen che falliscono anche loro, ecc. ecc. ecc. così in loop da anni.


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328191 ha scritto:


> Si diceva anche di Ancelotti al Napoli.
> 
> Vedremo.



Ancelotti.
Ma dai.
Ho una stima profonda per quello che ha fatto con noi. Ma la parola Yes Man e stata inventata proprio per lui.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328159 ha scritto:


> Ci si masturbava anche quando Conte arrivò all'Inda
> 
> "Farà la fine di Lippi" diceva il 90% dei milanisti.



pure quando arrivo carletto a napoli ci fu delirio di massa e alla fine non è che abbia vinto chissa che. Bisogna vedere il mercato della roma per capire che intenzioni hanno


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l&#8217;ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L&#8217;incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l&#8217;incarico e non vedo l&#8217;ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!&#8221;.*





Friedlkin doppio colpo Leotta e mercato ma considerando che ultimamente Mourinho non combina più nulla molto meglio la Leotta


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328155 ha scritto:


> Tanto è sempre cosi: per i tifosi conta il nome.
> 
> Tra Conte che arrivo all'Inter e Mourinho che arriva alla Roma c'è una abisso, ma bisogna seguire il calcio internazionale e non tutti lo fanno.
> 
> ...



Eh appunto.
Poi certo è un nome che incuriosisce, e rende il campionato più interessante.

il discorso dei nomi vale assolutamente anche per i calciatori. Tipo Isco, un giocatore praticamente finito.

Conta solo l'attualità, nessuno è immune a niente.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2328223 ha scritto:


> pure quando arrivo carletto a napoli ci fu delirio di massa e alla fine non è che abbia vinto chissa che. Bisogna vedere il mercato della roma per capire che intenzioni hanno



Personalmente dissi subito che Ancelotti sarebbe stato un mega fallimento al Napoli.

A me Ancelotti non è mai piaciuto particolarmente come allenatore, come sempre detto. Ha perso più di quanto abbia vinto. Ma qui si parla di altro.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2021)

Tutto il mondo sta parlando di Mourinho alla Roma.

I Friedkin hanno fatto bingo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2328223 ha scritto:


> pure quando arrivo carletto a napoli ci fu delirio di massa e alla fine non è che abbia vinto chissa che. Bisogna vedere il mercato della roma per capire che intenzioni hanno


Onestamente, secondo te Mourinho non avrà avuto rassicurazioni su un mercato decente? Mourinho viene ad allenare una squadra scarsa senza ambizioni? Lo conosciamo com&#8217;è...
Magari non vinceranno niente, ma dal punto di vista emotivo e dell&#8217;entusiasmo carica un bel po&#8217;.


----------



## TheZio (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328217 ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere i bilanci. Solo i milanisti parlano e si preoccupano di bilanci. E' il nuovo sport che vi hanno messo in testa.
> 
> Gli altri se ne fregano dei bilanci. Continuano ad investire ed a vincere. Ora va in moda il bilancioh! dei gobbi. Ma state sicuri che a giugno prenderanno un super top pure loro.



Ormai penso sia palese che tu abbia ragione...


----------



## TheZio (4 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2328206 ha scritto:


> Semplice,perché da noi non è cambiato nulla negli ultimi anni nonostante le pantomime varie.



OK ma perché?
Che senso ha tenere un club in ostaggio così.. 
Visto che si erano palesati degli americani (Comisso, Ricketts) magari sarebbe ora che Elliot venda visto che la SuperLeague non si farà più e lo stadio si farà nel 2050...


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328237 ha scritto:


> Tutto il mondo sta parlando di Mourinho alla Roma.
> 
> I Friedkin hanno fatto bingo



Si infatti, mi viene da piangere se mi viene in mente i fallimenti di Pinoli in passato, era anche stato cacciato anche dalla Fiorentina, e dico la FIORENTINA. Va bene quest'anno avrà anche tenuto botta per certi mesi, ma in autunno cacciarlo sarà troppo tardi. Quando penso che c'è Sarri e Spalletti liberi, per lo più lasciarli trattare con il Napoli di ADL sarebbe malafede pura.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Maggio 2021)

Certo che l'anno prossimo con Allegri, Conte, Mourinho, Gasperini, Inzaghi, magari Spalletti e/o Sarri nel Napoli e/o nella Fiorentina possiamo già da ora ammainare la bandiera e prepararci a lottare per il 6/7mo posto. 

Ma Gazidis sarà comunque contento perché saremmo il cloeb più inclusivo del mondo...hip hip hurrà!


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



Più che Mourinho in sè, significa che hanno deciso di metterci i soldi.

Al 90% saranno soldi a fondo perduto, perchè dopo qualche bilancio a -100 / - 200 smetteranno pure loro di spendere senza risultati, pero' beati loro per il momento!


----------



## mandraghe (4 Maggio 2021)

TheZio;2328241 ha scritto:


> OK ma perché?
> Che senso ha tenere un club in ostaggio così..
> Visto che si erano palesati degli americani (Comisso, Ricketts) magari sarebbe ora che Elliot venda visto che la SuperLeague non si farà più e lo stadio si farà nel 2050...




Elliott? O forse qualcun altro che aspetta che noi si perda un certo "derby" con una squadra neopromossa in A?


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



Dico solo una cosa: in un forum di avversari, come siamo noi, questo thread sta esplodendo di risposte e commenti.
Il nostro Piolo Pioli a malapena provoca un'alzata di ciglia di un pensionato seduto su una panchina dei giardini.
Non serve aggiungere altro.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2328246 ha scritto:


> Dico solo una cosa: in un forum di avversari, come siamo noi, questo thread sta esplodendo di risposte e commenti.
> Il nostro Piolo Pioli a malapena provoca un'alzata di ciglia di un pensionato seduto su una panchina dei giardini.
> Non serve aggiungere altro.



Se fino a due ore fa eravamo un pelino più forti della Rometta, ora non ne sono più sicuro.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2328159 ha scritto:


> Ci si masturbava anche quando Conte arrivò all'Inda
> 
> "Farà la fine di Lippi" diceva il 90% dei milanisti.



L'Inter avrebbe vinto lo scudetto anche con Spalletti vista la concorrenza, Conte è servito per uscire da tutto a novembre, il 90% dei milanisti giustamente lo ridimensionava non più di tre mesi fa.

E Conte senza Hakimi e Lukaku si sarebbe fatto licenziare da tempo, troppo piantagrane per pretendere mercati da 300 milioni e uscire sistematicamente ai gironi di coppa.


Mourinho alla Roma sarà mediaticamente divertente ma non è un allenatore che lavora coi giovani né la Roma ha la forza di prendere di 4-5 big europei, scelta più di marketing che di guardare quel che serviva loro sul campo


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



Non penso abbia accettato meno di 15 milioni di euro...quindi penso proprio i Friedkin vogliano mette su una squadra competitiva.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Maggio 2021)

Ma perchè tutti spendono a parte noi io non ce la posso fare.

Avranno promesso a Mourinho di fare super mercato altrimenti non avrebbe mai accettato


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2328230 ha scritto:


> Eh appunto.
> Poi certo è un nome che incuriosisce, e rende il campionato più interessante.
> 
> il discorso dei nomi vale assolutamente anche per i calciatori. Tipo Isco, un giocatore praticamente finito.
> ...



Infatti. Certe cose sono circolari.

Arriva il grande nome e ci sono giorni di scalpore, sembra che ora la Roma lotterà per lo scudetto l'anno prossimo o chissà cosa, sembra che arrivato Mou sarà calcio spettacolo (si come no, chiedere ai tifosi del Tottenham) e vittorie assicurate...

Sempre cosi. Da qualche anno gli hanno dato pure un nome: si chiama HYPE.

Io sono contento per il personaggio, per il resto curioso di vedere sia che squadra farà la Roma nel concreto sia cosa farà Mou in campo.

E aggiungo: attenzione al roboante mercato della Roma, perchè tra le tante colpe attribuite a Mou nelle ultime gestioni c'è anche e soprattutto quella di aver fatto spendere a tutti letteralmente centinaia di milioni per una sequela di bidoni un po' di tutte le fogge (pure oltre 20 milioni per il nostro Diogo Dalot, per dire) e aver autorizzato cessioni pazzesche.

Vedremo, sono curioso a questo punto, ma io non mi sparo nelle palle di certo per Mourinho alla Roma.


----------



## -Lionard- (4 Maggio 2021)

La scelta di Mourinho è importante non tanto sul campo dato che l'allenatore viene da 3 esoneri consecutivi ma per il suo significato a livello societario. La Roma ha un disavanzo di bilancio importante e rischia di non giocare neanche l'Europa League l'anno prossimo eppure ha messo sotto contratto un allenatore con un pedigree di livello ed un ingaggio elevato. Il motivo è che il FPF è sospeso fino a data da destinarsi e pertanto queste spese ora ha senso farle. Non significa che la Roma farà un calciomercato scoppiettante ma semplicemente che la proprietà è disposta ad investire per cercare di rendere competitiva la squadra. Per come la vedo io questa è una mossa che mette in difficoltà, solo a livello mediatico ovviamente, Elliott perchè: a) lascia libero sulla piazza un allenatore come Sarri per cui la scusa subito pronta "Eh ma non c'è nessun libero altrimenti..." diventa inutilizzabile e b) se un club indebitato e finanziariamente instabile come la Roma decide di fare un investimento di questo tipo diventa più complicato sostenere la narrazione "Vorrei spendere ma c'è il FFP" e "Ma non è che gli altri facciano spese folli...".


----------



## -Lionard- (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328260 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Certe cose sono circolari.
> 
> Arriva il grande nome e ci sono giorni di scalpore, sembra che ora la Roma lotterà per lo scudetto l'anno prossimo o chissà cosa, sembra che arrivato Mou sarà calcio spettacolo (si come no, chiedere ai tifosi del Tottenham) e vittorie assicurate...
> 
> ...


Gente scarsa tipo De Bryune, Salah e Lukaku


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328260 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Certe cose sono circolari.
> 
> Arriva il grande nome e ci sono giorni di scalpore, sembra che ora la Roma lotterà per lo scudetto l'anno prossimo o chissà cosa, sembra che arrivato Mou sarà calcio spettacolo (si come no, chiedere ai tifosi del Tottenham) e vittorie assicurate...
> 
> ...



La realtà dei fatti è questa.

Mourinho da alcuni anni garantisce solo una cosa, ingenti somme di denaro. Ma non sempre sono in linea con i risultati. Aspettiamo le cifre del contratto, ma questi sono andati all in con uno stracotto al barolo. Se fallisce lui, falliscono gli americani e la società.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Maggio 2021)

Per la Roma è un colpo enorme. Forse l'unico allenatore con mentalità veramente vincente che va da loro dai tempi di Capello


----------



## mandraghe (4 Maggio 2021)

-Lionard-;2328270 ha scritto:


> La scelta di Mourinho è importante non tanto sul campo dato che l'allenatore viene da 3 esoneri consecutivi ma per il suo significato a livello societario. La Roma ha un disavanzo di bilancio importante e rischia di non giocare neanche l'Europa League l'anno prossimo eppure ha messo sotto contratto un allenatore con un pedigree di livello ed un ingaggio elevato. Il motivo è che il FPF è sospeso fino a data da destinarsi e pertanto queste spese ora ha senso farle. Non significa che la Roma farà un calciomercato scoppiettante ma semplicemente che la proprietà è disposta ad investire per cercare di rendere competitiva la squadra. Per come la vedo io questa è una mossa che mette in difficoltà, solo a livello mediatico ovviamente, Elliott perchè: a) lascia libero sulla piazza un allenatore come Sarri per cui la scusa subito pronta "Eh ma non c'è nessun libero altrimenti..." diventa inutilizzabile e b) se un club indebitato e finanziariamente instabile come la Roma decide di fare un investimento di questo tipo diventa più complicato sostenere la narrazione "Vorrei spendere ma c'è il FFP" e "Ma non è che gli altri facciano spese folli...".




Corretto. 

Ma più che Elliott, che del Milan se ne frega, e si è capito, direi che mette in difficoltà i sostenitori della proprietà americana che da anni vagheggiano fantasmagorici progetti che difficilmente porterebbero a qualcosa di serio. E per giustificare queste stramberie dicevano che non si poteva spendere per il fpf e perché certi allenatori e certi giocatori al Milan non sarebbero mai venuti. In realtà basta tirare fuori la vile pecunia e riesci ad ingaggiare i big tra i giocatori e gli allenatori. 

E' sempre stato così: più spendi più hai possibilità di ingaggiare i migliori e quindi vincere. Non servono formule magiche o quant'altro.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2328279 ha scritto:


> Per la Roma è un colpo enorme. Forse l'unico allenatore con mentalità veramente vincente che va da loro dai tempi di Capello


.


----------



## Butcher (4 Maggio 2021)

Vabè io non ho parole


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328260 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Certe cose sono circolari.
> 
> Arriva il grande nome e ci sono giorni di scalpore, sembra che ora la Roma lotterà per lo scudetto l'anno prossimo o chissà cosa, sembra che arrivato Mou sarà calcio spettacolo (si come no, chiedere ai tifosi del Tottenham) e vittorie assicurate...
> 
> ...



C'è anche da dire che il Tottenham chi è? Sì non fa schifo ma davanti a lui ha sempre i 2 Manchester e il Chelsea, cosa voleva fare?? Forse con mbappè cr7 ecc poteva competere anche perchè le 3 appena citate si sono rinforzate sempre di più.
Mourinho dà hype appunto alla società Roma alla città al campionato che sarà più interessante un pò come quando è arrivato cr7....ma puoi prendere l'allenatore che vuoi ma se poi non spendi per i giocatori non combini nulla.

E' proprio questo il punto: o la Roma gli ha promesso grandi acquisti oppure ha voluto prendere il gran nome per farsi un pò di pubblicità e fargli fare qualche anno di pensione in Italia.

Peccato che il FFP valga solo per noi


----------



## cris (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



Come al solito noi ce ne stiamo col cero in mano.
Pioli sara stra confermato vedrete.

Bollito o non bollito Mou è un grande nome e il prenderlo, indipendentemente da come rendera, è sinonimo di volonta e ambizione, che noi invece non abbiamo, se arriveremo in CL sara solo un miracolo.

Ho la sensazione che fara bene Mou comunque.

Ah, ps, il fair play finanziario non esiste piu? Solo noi fessi dobbiamo sentircelo nominare ovviamente.


----------



## cris (4 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2328219 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Mourinho alla Roma smonta le fandonie dei fan boy di Elliott e Gazidis secondo cui certi allenatori e certi giocatori non possiamo permetterceli perché da noi non verrebbero (pluricit.)
> 
> Beh se non spendi, se non sei ambizioso è chiaro che nemmeno ci provi e quindi vai sui mediomen che falliscono, li ricambi con altri mediomen che falliscono anche loro, ecc. ecc. ecc. così in loop da anni.



Tutto vero, che vergogna.
Ci mettessero la faccia ogni tanto, mai un giornalista che pone quesiti riguardo al fatto che gli altri se ne fanno un baffo di fpf e danno stipendi monstre pur non andando in CL, mai.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2328220 ha scritto:


> Ancelotti.
> Ma dai.
> Ho una stima profonda per quello che ha fatto con noi. Ma la parola Yes Man e stata inventata proprio per lui.



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2328239 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, secondo te Mourinho non avrà avuto rassicurazioni su un mercato decente? Mourinho viene ad allenare una squadra scarsa senza ambizioni? Lo conosciamo com’è...
> Magari non vinceranno niente, ma dal punto di vista emotivo e dell’entusiasmo carica un bel po’.



lo dicevamo pure per maldini, boban e co il fatto secondo te vengono senza rassicurazioni? dalle rassicurazioni ai fatti c'è di mezzo uno spazio enorme


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328260 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Certe cose sono circolari.
> 
> Arriva il grande nome e ci sono giorni di scalpore, sembra che ora la Roma lotterà per lo scudetto l'anno prossimo o chissà cosa, sembra che arrivato Mou sarà calcio spettacolo (si come no, chiedere ai tifosi del Tottenham) e vittorie assicurate...
> 
> ...



Non si tratta di spararsi nelle palle, almeno per quanto mi riguarda. Infatti per me Sarri era più adatto alla Roma.

La cosa triste è confrontare cosa fanno gli altri con ciò che facciamo noi.


----------



## uolfetto (4 Maggio 2021)

Quando Conte è andato all'Inter ero sicurissimo che avrebbero vinto lo scudetto, addirittura il primo anno (e in effetti lo hanno un po' buttato, oltre pure all'Europa League). Mourinho sinceramente mi lascia molto più perplesso, a me sembra abbastanza bollito. Sto ascoltando una radio romana e sembra abbiano vinto già la Champions, francamente io manterrei un profilo leggermente più basso. Detto questo a me Mourinho diverte come personaggio quindi ben venga nel (disastrato) campionato italiano.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2328302 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di spararsi nelle palle, almeno per quanto mi riguarda. Infatti per me Sarri era più adatto alla Roma.
> 
> La cosa triste è confrontare cosa fanno gli altri con ciò che facciamo noi.



Noi non andiamo in champions, perdiamo donna e chalanoglu a 0 e li sostituiamo con mirante e e diaz;
Gli altri prendono Morinho e Spalletti rafforzandosi quel che basta per eliminarci definitivamente dai giochi per la corsa al 4° posto del campionato 2021-2022.


----------



## sion (4 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2328307 ha scritto:


> Noi non andiamo in champions, perdiamo donna e chalanoglu a 0 e li sostituiamo con mirante e e diaz;
> Gli altri prendono Morinho e Spalletti rafforzandosi quel che basta per eliminarci definitivamente dai giochi per la corsa al 4° posto del campionato 2021-2022.



certo gia' notizie dal futuro..come sempre la fonte dell ottimismo..per fortuna che sai gia' tutto. e' bastata una notizia di una rivale e gia' via di viaggi mentali e la stagione non e' nean che finita. ci meritiamo il peggio...quando ce gente che schifa sempre e cmq il milan e non ci mette neanche la speranza...ci meritiamo di non tornare mai.


----------



## rossonerosud (4 Maggio 2021)

Degli amici di Roma abbastanza inseriti mi avevano detto che i Friedkin avrebbero fatto un grande mercato. Io non ci ho creduto, e ancora non ci credo, però se Mourihno ha accettato, per quanto bollito, vuol dire che con le mani in mano di certo non staranno. Marca male per noi.


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2021)

parliamo comunque di una nuova proprietà che ha pagato profumatamente Pallotta per farsi da parte.
la Roma non è stata svenduta, anche se annunciato in tutti i modi di volersene disfare delle quote di maggioranza.
è diverso il caso della nostra proprietà che è subentrata per il fallimento di una trattativa, quindi sicuramente più ambiziosa
detto questo, anche secondo me Sarri sarebbe stato meglio per il progetto e avrebbe potuto creare un ciclo mentre quando lo special lascia non resta neanche la polvere


----------



## __king george__ (4 Maggio 2021)

nel frattempo si torna a parla di Sarri alla Fiorentina...con Commisso pronto a fare sul serio 

questa si che sarebbe da ridere ahahaha


----------



## rossonerosud (4 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2328329 ha scritto:


> nel frattempo si torna a parla di Sarri alla Fiorentina...con Commisso pronto a fare sul serio
> 
> questa si che sarebbe da ridere ahahaha



Se Sarri va alla Fiorentina vuol dire che anche Commisso spenderà, a quel punto possiamo prenotare l'ottavo posto. Che tempi bui per noi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



Non mi preoccupa nemmeno un po', a meno che Friedkin non immetta vagonate di soldi sul mercato, ma non vedo proprio come possa farlo ad oggi. Tra l'altro nemmeno questa è garanzia di successo, visto quello che è accaduto a Londra sponda Tottenham, anzi il rischio di sperperare una fortuna è elevatissimo.

La "forza" di Mourinho era tutta psicologica con la sua garra polemica e motivazionale, ma essa è venuta meno negli anni.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2328329 ha scritto:


> nel frattempo si torna a parla di Sarri alla Fiorentina...con Commisso pronto a fare sul serio
> 
> questa si che sarebbe da ridere ahahaha




Se Sarri va alla Fiorentina nel 2022 impareremo questo inno:

[video=youtube;txfBVcFoKXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txfBVcFoKXA[/video]


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2328339 ha scritto:


> Se Sarri va alla Fiorentina nel 2022 impareremo questo inno:
> 
> [video=youtube;txfBVcFoKXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txfBVcFoKXA[/video]



Onestamente molto più bello di quello dell'EL


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2328300 ha scritto:


> lo dicevamo pure per maldini, boban e co il fatto secondo te vengono senza rassicurazioni? dalle rassicurazioni ai fatti c'è di mezzo uno spazio enorme


Sono cose diverse... un grande allenatore arriva solo con un progetto ambizioso, mentre Maldini e Boban erano due che non avevano gestito un club di calcio manco per sbaglio...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2328345 ha scritto:


> Sono cose diverse... un grande allenatore arriva solo con un progetto ambizioso, mentre Maldini e Boban erano due che non avevano gestito un club di calcio manco per sbaglio...



ripeto pure su ancellotti si diceva la stessa cosa, secondo te uno come carlo che ha vinto tutto va a fare la comparsa a napoli? prima di disperarmi vorrei vedere il mercato, se poi si presentano con haaland e mbappe beati loro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2328347 ha scritto:


> ripeto pure su ancellotti si diceva la stessa cosa, secondo te uno come carlo che ha vinto tutto va a fare la comparsa a napoli? prima di disperarmi vorrei vedere il mercato, se poi si presentano con haaland e mbappe beati loro.


Non si presenteranno né con Haaland né con Mbappé, questo è certo. Ma fidati che metteranno su una squadra in grado di essere quantomeno competitiva.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2328349 ha scritto:


> Non si presenteranno né con Haaland né con Mbappé, questo è certo. Ma fidati che metteranno su una squadra in grado di essere quantomeno competitiva.



sarebbero stati competitivi cmq anche con un sarri, anzi forse con sarri avevano anche piu possibilità, mou oltre ad aver intrapreso la parabola discendente della carriera è uno come conte bravo a compattare il gruppo e a vincere con gente gia formata e la roma di gente formata per vincere non è che ne ha


----------



## mandraghe (4 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2328343 ha scritto:


> Onestamente molto più bello di quello dell'EL




Può darsi. Però penso che quando lo sentiremo risuonare in qualche città del Culistan con tipo 10 fusi orari di differenza e campo sterrato rimpiangeremo perfino l'inno uoooooooo, uououououuoo dell'Europa League


----------



## rossonerosud (4 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2328347 ha scritto:


> ripeto pure su ancellotti si diceva la stessa cosa, secondo te uno come carlo che ha vinto tutto va a fare la comparsa a napoli? prima di disperarmi vorrei vedere il mercato, se poi si presentano con haaland e mbappe beati loro.



Ma il punto non è Mourinho in sè, che è un allenatore bollito e che io mai avrei voluto al Milan. Il punto è che se i Friedkin hanno avuto la forza di prenderlo, vuol dire che faranno un mercato alla sua altezza o poco meno. E se il portoghese l'anno prossimo dovesse falire, come io credo, la Roma si troverà comunque una squadra competitiva. Senza contare che gli rientra Zaniolo. Che la fiorentina ha Vlahovic e se Sarri andrà lì vuol dire che anche Commisso spenderà. E noi? Non siamo nemmeno capaci di tenerci i giocatori che già abbiamo. Su chi fondiamo la rinascità? Abbiamo un attacante di quel livello? E come allenatore? Che tristezza.


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2328329 ha scritto:


> nel frattempo si torna a parla di Sarri alla Fiorentina...con Commisso pronto a fare sul serio
> 
> questa si che sarebbe da ridere ahahaha



Sarebbe una roba da rivoluzione sotto la sede. Al buio come grande in Italia, ci rimaniamo solo noi. Tristezza


----------



## Garrincha (4 Maggio 2021)

Prima di dire che il fpf vale solo per il Milan aspetterei di vedere quanto spenderà la Roma


Prima di dire che Mourinho garantisce investimenti importanti aspetterei di vedere il mercato della Roma, chi prese e quanto spese rispetto alle uscite il Napoli di Ancelotti? Forse chiuse il mercato in attivo 

Mourinho sta a un passo dal fare il commentatore in TV o il Pioli che aspetta l'esonero di un allenatore, che abbia la forza di pretendere acquisti pesanti per firmare e che invece non appena la Roma lo ha contattato abbia detto sì senza condizioni non sarei sorpreso fosse la seconda


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2328118 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro è un ottimo test per capire fino a che punto conta l'allenatore.
> Perché la Roma è sempre la Roma.
> 
> Altrimenti pure l'Everton con Ancelotti sarebbe ai vertici. E invece no, è sempre l'Everton.
> ...



per me sarà un buco nell'acqua. ormai gli rimane solo il nome.


----------



## sacchino (4 Maggio 2021)

Al prossimo giro andrà ad allenare il Copenaghen........."E' sempre stato il mio sogno poter allenare in Danimarca"


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2021)

Intanto alcune voci danno per fatta Spalletti al Napoli. E noi prendiamo tempo, con il serve tempo e ci vuole pazienza non si va lontano.


----------



## sacchino (4 Maggio 2021)

rossonerosud;2328355 ha scritto:


> Ma il punto non è Mourinho in sè, che è un allenatore bollito e che io mai avrei voluto al Milan. Il punto è che se i Friedkin hanno avuto la forza di prenderlo, vuol dire che faranno un mercato alla sua altezza o poco meno. E se il portoghese l'anno prossimo dovesse falire, come io credo, la Roma si troverà comunque una squadra competitiva. Senza contare che gli rientra Zaniolo. Che la fiorentina ha Vlahovic e se Sarri andrà lì vuol dire che anche Commisso spenderà. E noi? Non siamo nemmeno capaci di tenerci i giocatori che già abbiamo. Su chi fondiamo la rinascità? Abbiamo un attacante di quel livello? E come allenatore? Che tristezza.



Guarda che non gli danno più di 4 milioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2328195 ha scritto:


> Sapete qual è la cosa buffa e triste? Che noi dopo pioli ci affideremo all'ennesimo mediocre tipo de zerbi, Shevchenko, Pirlo, Fonseca, Gattuso o peggio ancora a qualcuno del mondo arsenal tipo Emery.
> 
> La Roma che non gioca la Champions da 2-3 anni ed è messa peggio di noi prende Mourinho.
> Ma va bene, purtroppo senza una curva che non si fa portavoce non ci si può fare niente.
> ...



solo noi del milan facciamo la squadra in base al fatto che giocheremo o meno la CL.

sempre detto, è agghiacciante.


----------



## Prealpi (4 Maggio 2021)

Comunque oramai di Moufrigno è rimasta la caricatura di sestesso


----------



## rossonerosud (4 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2328372 ha scritto:


> Guarda che non gli danno più di 4 milioni.



sette milioni + bonus


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Maggio 2021)

io invece sono preoccupato in ottica primi 4 posti: Pensate che mourinho firmi con una roma fuori dall'Europa e con Borja maioral davanti?

E' chiaro che gli hanno prospettato anche un mercato da almeno 50-60 milioni minimo di investimenti, sono praticamente sicuro.
Come fu fatto per far arrivare conte all'inter a tempo debito. Non mi sembra un'aziendalista mourinho che si fa andar bene delle campagne acquisti di indebolimento.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2328378 ha scritto:


> solo noi del milan facciamo la squadra in base al fatto che giocheremo o meno la CL.
> 
> sempre detto, è agghiacciante.



La squadra non la facciamo manco in caso di 4 posto secondo me..


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2021)

Magari Mourinho fallirà, però il suo annuncio è una prova di ambizione della nuova proprietà. Significa che fanno sul serio, senza nascondersi o cercare scuse. Come mai per loro la scusa della mancata qualificazione Champions non vale?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2021)

Io Mourinho lo avrei voluto sulla nostra panchina solo per sentirlo dopo un arbitraggio di Maresca o Orsato.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2021)

sion;2328323 ha scritto:


> certo gia' notizie dal futuro..come sempre la fonte dell ottimismo..per fortuna che sai gia' tutto. e' bastata una notizia di una rivale e gia' via di viaggi mentali e la stagione non e' nean che finita. ci meritiamo il peggio...quando ce gente che schifa sempre e cmq il milan e non ci mette neanche la speranza...ci meritiamo di non tornare mai.



Tanto 9 volte su 10 ci azzecchiamo col Milan e si tratta di essere realisti non pessimisti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2328409 ha scritto:


> La squadra non la facciamo manco in caso di 4 posto secondo me..



hai ragione, o meglio il risultato è lo stesso ma con la CL offrirebbero l'universo per il bamboccio in porta.
perchè per loro è quello il punto focale della rosa, il portiere.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Maggio 2021)

comunque io vorrei chiarire una cosa che molti sembrano non capire (o fanno finta piu probabilmente)

cercherò di essere schematico

mettiamo che c'è Tizio che è un grande allenatore/giocatore e Caio che è un allenatore/giocatore normale (mediocre, scarso, scommessa ecc)

Tizio costa molto di piu ovviamente

se prendi Tizio c'è la volontà di fare bene...se prendi Caio ce n'è meno...questo è INCONFUTABILE

è logico che poi magari Tizio fallisce e Caio fa la superstagione...ma se prendi Tizio almeno ci provi e almeno io da tifoso non ti muoverò critiche (al massimo le muoverò a lui)

quando il milan prese Matri tutti eravamo scontenti...quando prese Higuain tutti eravamo contenti

entrambi fecero male

la differenza è che nel primo caso tutti giustamente inveimmo contro la società..nel secondo contro il giocatore (per lo piu quantomeno)

conclusione del discorso : io voglio una società che ci provi e non mi prenda per il culo...poi si può vincere o perdere

psoi ragazzi uno chiede almeno Spalletti eh...cioè...chiariamoci bene..ci manca solo qualcuno che dica che siamo tifosi esigenti poi le ho sentite tutte


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2328468 ha scritto:


> comunque io vorrei chiarire una cosa che molti sembrano non capire (o fanno finta piu probabilmente)
> 
> cercherò di essere schematico
> 
> ...



Sì ma bisogna vedere il progetto non è che prendi tizio e per magia fa miracoli , in campo ci vanno i giocatori .se prendi Giampaolo e pensi che per il solo fatto che lo chiamano maestro sia in grado di far giocare piontek come giocava Quagliarella ti sbagli di grosso, se prendi sarri e pensi che possa fare il bel gioco con una rosa costruita senza logica ti sbagli e infatti alla Juventus ha fatto pena poi ha vinto lo scudetto ma perché era la juve


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2328468 ha scritto:


> comunque io vorrei chiarire una cosa che molti sembrano non capire (o fanno finta piu probabilmente)
> 
> cercherò di essere schematico
> 
> ...



Hai centrato perfettamente il punto.


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2328468 ha scritto:


> comunque io vorrei chiarire una cosa che molti sembrano non capire (o fanno finta piu probabilmente)
> 
> cercherò di essere schematico
> 
> ...


Esatto. Condivido al 100%.

La Roma potrà pure arrivare decima (non credo), ma prendendo Mourinho e investendo magari 60 o 70 milioni sul mercato il loro da proprietari ambiziosi mi sembra lo stiano facendo.

Se il prossimo anno confermi pioli (non per pioli in se, ma per il pioli che arriva da questo girone di ritorno ignobile) e fai un mercato a saldo zero magari vinci pure di fortuna il campionato (impossibile) ma le critiche ci stanno perché dai la sensazione che te ne frega nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2328353 ha scritto:


> Può darsi. Però penso che quando lo sentiremo risuonare in qualche città del Culistan con tipo 10 fusi orari di differenza e campo sterrato rimpiangeremo perfino l'inno uoooooooo, uououououuoo dell'Europa League



Vabbè si, mi riferivo puramente all'aspetto musicale


----------



## Kayl (4 Maggio 2021)

Non so come facciano i romanisti ad essere contenti, pure se Mourinho non fosse, e lo è, finitissimo e fosse ancora quel che era nell'inter, sarebbe stata una mossa suicida. Mourinho è bravo a spremere i calciatori peggio che in un *****, ma dopo 2 anni e proprio al massimo massimo 3, li lascia finiti, spesso soggetti a spaccarsi facilmente a livello muscolare perché non ne hanno più, o più facilmente, ed è il caso più comune, spacca lo spogliatoio perché non lo sopporta più nessuno dopo 2 stagioni. Mourinho fosse ancora al top, è uno che prendi quando ha già la squadra che sulla carta si può giocare lo scudetto se non da favorita almeno da rivale di prima scelta, ti serve per fare quel passo in più facendo sputare l'anima ai giocatori, se devi rifare mezza rosa e parti da una squadra che forse neanche giocherà la conference, fra 2 anni il suo successore troverà Pompei...


----------



## King of the North (4 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2328108 ha scritto:


> Vedere in Serie A, Conte, Mourinho e Allegri.. è forse una cosa positiva per il campionato ormai sempre più al collasso. Per noi invece..



Ma davvero parlare di Allegri? Ma dobbiamo ripescare i post ai tempi di Allegri allenatore del Milan?
Non lo voleva nessuno. Tutti odiavano il suo calcio, il suo gioco. Ora è un Dio?


----------



## Goro (5 Maggio 2021)

Dico solo che se Mourinho fosse arrivato qui sarebbe scoppiato il delirio e almeno 50 pagine di felicità. Ora come fu con Conte, tocca convincersi che il grande nome farà male, in barba a tutte le probabilità. Ditemi voi come si fa a tifare così...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2328468 ha scritto:


> comunque io vorrei chiarire una cosa che molti sembrano non capire (o fanno finta piu probabilmente)
> 
> cercherò di essere schematico
> 
> ...



condivido tutto,noi abbiamo una società a cui non importa la parte sportiva,il rinnovo di un quarantenne ne è l'emblema


----------



## sampapot (5 Maggio 2021)

8 campionati nazionali e 2 champions...ottimo allenatore, ma senza buoni giocatori non si vince...se la roma resta con gli stessi giocatori, al massimo può ambire ad un quarto posto


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2328063 ha scritto:


> Bomba di mercato dalla capitale. Spiazzando tutti il club romanista ha comunicato che il nuovo allenatore sarà il portoghese José Mourinho. Contratto triennale.
> 
> *La Roma vola in borsa. +26% a pochi minuti dall'annuncio di Mourinho.
> 
> Le parole di Mourinho:"Ringrazio la famiglia Friedkin per avermi scelto a guidare questo grande Club e per avermi reso parte della loro visione. Dopo essermi confrontato con la proprietà e con Tiago Pinto ho capito immediatamente quanto sia alta l’ambizione di questa Società. Questa aspirazione e questa spinta sono le stesse che mi motivano da sempre e insieme vogliamo costruire un percorso vincente negli anni a venire. L’incredibile passione dei tifosi della Roma mi ha convinto ad accettare l’incarico e non vedo l’ora di iniziare la prossima stagione. Allo stesso tempo, auguro a Paulo Fonseca le migliori fortune e chiedo ai media di comprendere che rilascerò dichiarazioni solo a tempo debito. Daje Roma!”.*



Mou ormai è bollito.
Un anno fa facendo una scommessa con qualcuno qua sul forum avevo predetto il suo fallimento totale al tottenham e i fatti mi hanno dato ragione.
Lo special one è un tecnico molto preparato e un uomo dall'intelligenza superiore ma da anni ormai il sacro fuoco che aveva dentro si è spento e tolto quello rimane ben poco.
Non era e non sarà mai allenatore da programmazione sul medio-lungo termine nonostante stia provando a 'riciclarsi' in tal senso.


Ovviamente mediaticamente resta un gran nome.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2328302 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di spararsi nelle palle, almeno per quanto mi riguarda. Infatti per me Sarri era più adatto alla Roma.
> 
> La cosa triste è confrontare cosa fanno gli altri con ciò che facciamo noi.



Vedremo. Finora "gli altri" hanno preso Smalling e Borja Majoral... quando prenderanno giocatori di un altro livello allora diro che è triste.

Per il momento questo di Mourinho è il tipico Hype romanista e basta.

Non dimentichiamo che la Roma è e resta un circo equestre ragazzi...


----------



## Prealpi (5 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328636 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Finora "gli altri" hanno preso Smalling e Borja Majoral... quando prenderanno giocatori di un altro livello allora diro che è triste.
> 
> Per il momento questo di Mourinho è il tipico Hype romanista e basta.
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che la Roma è e resta un circo equestre ragazzi...



Messaggio che identifica perfettamente la situazione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328636 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Finora "gli altri" hanno preso Smalling e Borja Majoral... quando prenderanno giocatori di un altro livello allora diro che è triste.
> 
> Per il momento questo di Mourinho è il tipico Hype romanista e basta.
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che la Roma è e resta un circo equestre ragazzi...



Sono in linea di massima d'accordo, però bisogna vedere cosa combinerà questa nuova proprietà in sede di mercato. C'è da dire che sono davvero curioso e felice che una personalità del genere torni nel ns. campionato. Sono però anche demoralizzato perchè non vedo una seria ambizione nella nostra beneamata società.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2328636 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Finora "gli altri" hanno preso Smalling e Borja Majoral... quando prenderanno giocatori di un altro livello allora diro che è triste.
> 
> Per il momento questo di Mourinho è il tipico Hype romanista e basta.
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che la Roma è e resta un circo equestre ragazzi...



Sì come Mourinho al Tottenham la scorsa stagione o L'Everton quando ingaggio Ancelotti. Sono alla canna del gas anche loro costretti a prendere giocatori in prestiti. Il Tottenham poi con questo City con lo United il Chelsa.. cosa volete che vincano?

Conte ha più probabilità di vincere ancora con l'Inter in un campionato scarso che col Tottenham


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2328468 ha scritto:


> comunque io vorrei chiarire una cosa che molti sembrano non capire (o fanno finta piu probabilmente)
> 
> cercherò di essere schematico
> 
> ...



non è vero, higuain è stato criticato ma leonardo più di lui. il tifoso va a simpatie ed è lunatico.
tranquillo che se mou fosse venuto da noi e avesse fatto male avrebbero prima fatto festa tutti e dopo detto che era uno sporto sfinterista ecc ecc...

comunque il vizio di andare a dietro ai nomi, nonostante tutte le inculate che prendiamo ogni anno, non lo perderemo mai.

poi il succo del tuo discorso ossia l'ambizione lo approvo, o meglio non lo contesto.
ma non è che prendi mou o spalletti e vinci è... noi siamo marci dal di dentro.
intanto certi nomi a far figure da clown al milan non ci vengono, mettetevelo bene in testa.
spalletti ad allenare un 40enne che fa fatica a deambulare ma deve giocare per forza NON VIENE!!

certi nomi vogliono dietro dirigenti seri non burattini, menefreghisti, finti LGBT, raccomandati e quant'altro.


----------

